# [place] + を + intransitive verb



## Pacerier

Hi all, i was wondering when we use say 川を泳いだ, does it imply that I swam through the river (and went to the other side of the river)?

also, when we say 富士山に登った, does it imply that i climbed Mt.Fuji (and reached a certain location on the mountain),

whereas 富士山を登った will mean i climbed Mt.Fuji (and there is no implication of anything)?


----------



## Wishfull

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, i was wondering when we use say 川を泳いだ, does it imply that I swam through the river (and went to the other side of the river)?　*No. It just means that (I) swim in the river.*
> 
> also, when we say 富士山に登った, does it imply that i climbed Mt.Fuji (and reached a certain location on the mountain),
> 
> whereas 富士山を登った will mean i climbed Mt.Fuji (and there is no implication of anything)?



川を泳いだ＝川で泳いだ
富士山を登った＝富士山に登った
I think they are equal and interchangeable. 
You can choose whichever you like.


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, i was wondering when we use say 川を泳いだ, does it imply that I swam through the river (and went to the other side of the river)?
> 
> also, when we say 富士山に登った, does it imply that i climbed Mt.Fuji (and reached a certain location on the mountain),
> 
> whereas 富士山を登った will mean i climbed Mt.Fuji (and there is no implication of anything)?



As far as 川を泳いだ is concerned, I think you are rihgt. But I wouldn't say 富士山を 登った because it hardly makes sense for me.


----------



## Pacerier

thanks for the replies, as for the first question, is it common to say 川を泳いでいった to mean i swam across the river and reach the other side?

anyway will 富士山に登った make you think that i have climbed to the top of Mt. Fuji or will it make you think that i've climbed Mt. Fuji, maybe abit, but not right to the top?


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> thanks for the replies, as for the first question, is it common to say 川を泳いでいった to mean i swam across the river and reach the other side?
> 
> anyway will 富士山に登った make you think that i have climbed to the top of Mt. Fuji or will it make you think that i've climbed Mt. Fuji, maybe abit, but not right to the top?



> 川を泳いでいった

This sentence simply means that you swam along the river.

> 富士山に登った

When people say 富士山に登った, you may usually assume they climed to the top. However, if you ask someone 富士山に登ったことがありますか, you don't necessarily want to know whether (s)he reached the summit or not. You want to know whether they have ever engaged themselves in Mt Fuji climbing.


----------



## Pacerier

> When people say 富士山に登った, you may usually  assume they climed to the top. However, if you ask someone  富士山に登ったことがありますか, you don't necessarily want to know whether (s)he  reached the summit or not. You want to know whether they have ever  engaged themselves in Mt Fuji climbing.


what if i wanted to say "i'd had attempted to climb Mt. Fuji (but maybe i've  failed to)", will this be ok: 富士山に登ろうとした
will this be weird: 富士山を登ろうとした


----------



## Ototsan

Pacerier said:


> what if i wanted to say "i'd had attempted to climb Mt. Fuji (but maybe i've  failed to)", will this be ok: 富士山に登ろうとした
> will this be weird: 富士山を登ろうとした



I'd say 富士山に登ったけれど，頂上までは行けなかった.


----------



## Wishfull

Ototsan said:


> When people say 富士山に登った, you *may usually *assume they climed to the top.



Hi.

I disagree. (I agree in a sense, but it doen't help learners.)

The equivalent English is "They climed Mt.Fuji."
The sentence "富士山に登った" doesn't tell which (to the top, or middle of the course.)
Both Japanese and English don't tell that the climbing is success or not.
They don't tell that it is hard or easy.
They don't tell that they climbed to the top or gave up at the middle of its course.
You can guess anyway, but after all it is just a guess.

There is no nuance between 富士山に登った　and 富士山を登った.
If you expect that the difference between に and を　can tell you the climbing was successful one or not, you are completely wrong.
There is no special grammatical different role between に and を　in this context.


----------



## Wishfull

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, i was wondering when we use say 川を泳いだ, does it imply that I swam through the river (and went to the other side of the river)?



If you want that I swam through the river, you could say;
川を泳ぎ切った。
泳ぎ切る＝finish swimming to the goal

富士山を登り切った　might be the one thay you're looking for.


----------



## Pacerier

> 富士山を登り切った　might be the one thay you're looking for.



heys cool, just one more question, will this be fine as well 富士山に登り切った


----------



## Wishfull

Pacerier said:


> heys cool, just one more question, will this be fine as well 富士山に登り切った



I think 富士山を登りきった　is fine, and 富士山に登りきった　is not good.


----------



## Pacerier

is it true that when we say 富士山に登りきった, the に can mark 富士山 as the reason for 登りきった and it sounds weird?


----------



## shiremono

Hi,

When you say "富士山を登る", "富士山を" implies the slope of the mountain. The phrase is about an act of climbing the slope of Mt.Fuji. 

Thus "富士山を登りきった" is natural while "富士山に登りきった" is strange. 

I do not feel that "富士山に" makes the reason of the act though. All I can say is it doesn't make a good phrase.


----------



## Pacerier

heys thanks for the info =)


----------

